# Cheap Cemetery Arch



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I built this out of part of a bed that I found. The letters are 5" wooden letters. I have about $10 in it. It is alittle over 6ft wide and I am going to mount it to poles over my cemetery gate. Sorry the pic is so blurry.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice job! I love Trash to Treasure projects!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gweede said:


> Nice job! I love Trash to Treasure projects!


Thanks! My wife always shakes her head when I get home with random junk. I am always checking out peoples trash piles hehe.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nothing like shopping at Curbies for good deals.
That sign look great. It takes a good eye to see things like that in a junk pile.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Bone Dancer!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice sign, cmk.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very impressive


----------



## PumpkinBrain (May 7, 2009)

Look great!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hairazor said:


> Very impressive


Thanks and I love cake for breakfast! My wife makes fun of me.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

PumpkinBrain said:


> Look great!


Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a super idea! I would have never looked at a bed and thought of that. I'm just amazed at what you came up with.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

scareme said:


> What a super idea! I would have never looked at a bed and thought of that. I'm just amazed at what you came up with.


Wow! Thank you!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Ha! clever


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Ha! clever


Thanks!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

*" Thanks! My wife always shakes her head when I get home with random junk. I am always checking out peoples trash piles hehe."*
Every time I bring home my "special finds" ,my wife is always shaking her head and saying " You are 60 yrs. old....when are you going to grow up?
Great job on the arch way!


----------



## donackos (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the idea. I've been thinking of doing something out of PVC but this is a better idea!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

spokanejoe said:


> *" Thanks! My wife always shakes her head when I get home with random junk. I am always checking out peoples trash piles hehe."*
> Every time I bring home my "special finds" ,my wife is always shaking her head and saying " You are 60 yrs. old....when are you going to grow up?
> Great job on the arch way!


Thanks I love good trash finds.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful job and very creative! Well done.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Headless said:


> Beautiful job and very creative! Well done.


Thank You!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

What a great idea! I have always wanted to try something like that (an open wrought iron overhead) but was going to use steel bar or thin metal tube... always put it off because of the time & effort it would take.


----------

